# Shed tree trapout



## hudsoncreek (Jul 17, 2015)

Starting a cone trapout in the morning. Kind of a gnarly Live Oak tree which is right against a metal shed. I will have to stand on the shed roof to get to the entry, so hopefully I don't end up at the ER. Starting early since we are well into the 100's these days on temperature. The bees have become more defensive of late and the homeowner wants them gone. The queens in my five other hives have tapered off significantly of late due to this region of Central Texas being in the teeth of our typical brutal summer, but hopefully I can pick out a good viable frame of brood and eggs to make this a success. The bees in my last trapout were as gentle as kittens, so that means these will probably be like the Mongol horde. Wish me luck and I will try to post an update soon.

P.S. Thanks once again for all of the experts on this site whose advice has really been of great value to me.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Good luck and post pictures of your set up. Hope you get the queen too.


----------



## hudsoncreek (Jul 17, 2015)

A complete disaster with Africanized bees. I am posting a longer message in the main Bee Forum, so that hopefully others can learn from this difficult day.


----------

